# Stromkabel als Lautsprecherkabel verwendbar ?



## Hänschen (15. August 2013)

Hallo, ich wollt mal fragen ob wer ne Ahnung hat ob man Stromanschlussleitungen von Elektrogeräten als Lautsprecheranschlusskabel verwenden kann.

Ich habe gesehen dass die kupfernen LS-Kabel bei 1,5 mm2 schon 2 Euro das Meter kosten, es gibt deswegen schon die Fake Kabel aus Alu in diversen "Sonderangeboten" .
So ein Stromanschlusskabel müsste doch auch aus Kupfer sein oder nicht ?
Welchen Querschnitt hat denn so eine Kaltgeräteleitung bzw. so eine mit Erdung drin (dreiadrig +) ?

Die Frage stellt sich mir weil wir heuer schon Eimerweise die Stromkabel einfach zum Schrott geworfen haben, die verdienen sich bestimmt eine goldene Nase mit dem Kupfer


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. August 2013)

Theoretisch ist das schon möglich


----------



## Deeron (15. August 2013)

Grundsätzlich kannst du jedes x-beliebige Kabel als Tonkabel nutzen.

ABER: Je länger das Kabel, desto höher der Widerstand. Je Dicker das Kabel desto kleiner der Widerstand.

Daraus folgt, dass je nach Leistung des zu Verwendenden Verstärkers und der Leitungslänge der Querschnitt bestimmt werden muss (um den Widerstand der Länge zu kompensieren).

"Richtige" Tonkabel sind meißtens deswegen teurer, weil sie wesentlich mehr (feinere) Litzen haben, die die einzelnen Adern bilden. 
Feiner=schwerer herzustellen=teurer.

LG Deeron


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Die Frage stellt sich mir weil wir heuer schon Eimerweise die Stromkabel einfach zum Schrott geworfen haben, die verdienen sich bestimmt eine goldene Nase mit dem Kupfer


 ja, tun die - aber nicht, weil damit Lautsprecherkabel hergestellt werden, sondern weil Kupfer wertvoll ist. Wobei es die Masse macht, also: für nen Eimer mit Kabeln, in denen dann am ende vlt 0,2mm² Kupferdraht drin ist, wird Dir natürlich niemand was bezahlen.

Lautsprecherkabel grad in Läden sind aber meist eher so teuer, weil die recht selten gekauft werden, da zahlst Du auch die "Bedienung" und "Verfügbarkeit" mit, nicht so sehr den reinen Produktpreis - vor allem online aber bekommst Du auch Kupferkabel mit den von Dir genannten 1,5mm² für umgerechnet nur ca. 30 Cent/Meter... http://www.amazon.de/Lautsprecherkabel-transparent-2x1-5mm%C2%B2-Ring/dp/B0017RVVVW das ist billiger als die Stromkabel (also ohne Stecker und Buchse) pro Meter kosten, die ich auf Anhieb so finde (eher 50Cent/Meter bei ner 50m-Rolle, also auch eine Großabnahme-Menge)

Und es gibt natürlich auch Lautsprecherkabel, die deswegen teuer sind, weil sie besonders "rein" sind, gut verarbeitet (bei schlechten können schon mal mitten in der Kabelhülle trotzdem einzelne gerissene Adern zu sehen sein) und natürlich auch wegen des höheren Querschnitts. Wenn Du statt 1,5mm² auf 2mm² gehst, also 33% mehr Querschnitt - das ergibt aber direkt 77% mehr Volumen, also 77% mehr Material...


----------



## fabi5742x (15. August 2013)

schön wärs für 30 cent pro meter aber in der hilfreichsten bewertung sieht man direkt das das kein kupfer ist und sonst hätte man es erwähnt. Ich kann dir nur das von mediahalle empfehlen das hat mit abstand die besten bewertungen und ist wirklich kupfer kostet etwas über 1 euro pro meter.  http://www.amazon.de/Voll-Kupfer-La...TF8&qid=1376593373&sr=8-4&keywords=mediahalle


----------



## Icedaft (15. August 2013)

Wenn es was ordentliches sein darf...:


Kimber Kable-Meterware - 8PR Lautsprecherkabel 2x: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Kimber Kable-Meterware - 8PR Lautsprecherkabel 2x: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Angelo-K (15. August 2013)

Schau mal bei thomann.de unter Kabel/Meterwahre/LSKabel.
Die ham eigentlich alles an kabeln, und die heben einiges auf, da sie für die Bühne gedacht sind

Gruß


----------



## Superwip (15. August 2013)

Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an um was für Boxen es sich handelt.

Bei sehr leistungsfähigen Boxen kann der Querschnitt eines normalen Stromkabels schon zu gering sein, bei Aktivboxen sollte man eher ein geschirmtes Kabel nutzen.

Abgesehen davon kann man natürlich Stromkabel verwenden aber wesentliche Preisvorteile gibt es nicht.

Übertrieben Dicke Kabel sind nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Angelo-K (15. August 2013)

[OT] 

Ich benutze für Tops 4mm^2 und für subs 6mm^2.  . Ist aber auch pa

[/OT]

btT:
Bei Stromkabeln achte darauf, dass es litzen sind und keine starren leiter, die Brechen leicht, und wenn dann Strom fließt kann es so warm werden, dass der Bruch verschweißt, die Isolierung wegschmort und im ganzextremsten Fall anfangen kann zu brennen, aber dafür musste schon ordentliche verstärker haben, dass du taub bist 

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2013)

fabi5742x schrieb:


> schön wärs für 30 cent pro meter aber in der hilfreichsten bewertung sieht man direkt das das kein kupfer ist und sonst hätte man es erwähnt. Ich kann dir nur das von mediahalle empfehlen das hat mit abstand die besten bewertungen und ist wirklich kupfer kostet etwas über 1 euro pro meter. http://www.amazon.de/Voll-Kupfer-La...TF8&qid=1376593373&sr=8-4&keywords=mediahalle


 Das sind aber auch direkt 2,5mm², das ist schon recht dick, da kommt ein normales Stromkabel sicher nicht mit.


----------



## Angelo-K (15. August 2013)

Wenn es ein ordentliches Verlängerungskabel ist, hat des auch 2,5mm^2 ist ab 12,3A vorgeschrieben

Gruß


----------



## Hänschen (15. August 2013)

Krass... 40 Euro die 40m Rolle 

Und zu dem Alu-Problem: wenn man auf das Drahtende guckt sieht man dass es hell/weiss ist bei den Alukabeln - so gesehen heute im Supermarkt bei den Ramschsachen


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2013)

Angelo-K schrieb:


> Wenn es ein ordentliches Verlängerungskabel ist, hat des auch 2,5mm^2 ist ab 12,3A vorgeschrieben
> 
> Gruß



das hängt doch aber von der Länge ab, oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn es was ordentliches sein darf...:
> 
> 
> Kimber Kable-Meterware - 8PR Lautsprecherkabel 2x: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> ...



Ich habe so ein ähnliches Kabel ( hatte es aus einem Restbestand sehr günstig erstanden ), aber einen wirklichen Mehrwert gibt es nicht zu einem brauchbaren 2,5mm" absolut nicht. Ist eher Show & Shine


----------



## Superwip (16. August 2013)

> btT:
> Bei Stromkabeln achte darauf, dass es litzen sind und keine starren leiter, die Brechen leicht, und wenn dann Strom fließt kann es so warm werden, dass der Bruch verschweißt, die Isolierung wegschmort und im ganzextremsten Fall anfangen kann zu brennen, aber dafür musste schon ordentliche verstärker haben, dass du taub bist


 
Bei einem Boxenkabel ist so ein Szenario aber sehr unwahrscheinlich da die Spannungen natürlich geringer sind als bei einem Stromkabel und in der Regel nur kurze Lastspitzen anliegen.



> das hängt doch aber von der Länge ab, oder?


 
Na ja...

Bei sehr langen Verlängerungskabeln (>50m) wird manchmal ein größerer Leiterdurchmesser verwendet um den Kabelwiderstand gering genug zu halten damit er bei einem Kurzschluss am Endgerät nicht den Strom so stark begrenzt das die Sicherung nicht ausgelöst wird. Meist greift man in solchen Fällen aber zu anderen Lösungen, etwa zu einer zusätzlichen, empfindlicheren Sicherung oder man ignoriert einfach die Vorschriften und steckt zwei Kabel aneinander, da ein so langes Kabel mit großem Leiterquerschnitt natürlich ziemlich teuer ist.



> Ich habe so ein ähnliches Kabel ( hatte es aus einem Restbestand sehr günstig erstanden ), aber einen wirklichen Mehrwert gibt es nicht zu einem brauchbaren 2,5mm" absolut nicht. Ist eher Show & Shine


 
Kommt darauf an, was an dem Kabel hängt.

Mit richtig dicken Boxen und Verstärkern kann ein 2,5mm² natürlich schon an seine Grenzen kommen, es kann sich dann erwärmen, dabei steigt der Widerstand kurzzeitig mehr oder weniger stark an, das Signal wird kurzzeitig gedämpft, das wirkt sich negativ auf die Qualität aus, das Widerstandsrauschen steigt ebenfalls an. Im schlimmsten Fall kann das Kabel natürlich auch durchbrennen.

Spätestens ab ~300W RMS (pro Box; Faustregel, die Impedanz der Box spielt hier natürlich auch eine Rolle) würde ich über dickere Kabel nachdenken.


----------



## BarFly (16. August 2013)

Hallo,

Kabel klingen nicht und Lautsprecherkabel sind unproblematisch - wie übrigens ALLE Kabel in der HiFitechnik. Die ist nämlich weit anspruchsloser als immer suggeriert wird.

http://www.amazon.de/Lautsprecherka...ie=UTF8&qid=1376632910&sr=1-2&keywords=2,5mm²

Alles mehr ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## Schiassomat (16. August 2013)

Ich denke es kommt auch immer stark darauf an welche Lautsprecher ich verwende.
Bei einem Lautsprecher Sys. um 200€ wäre alles rausgeschmissenes Geld was mehr als 30-40 Cent pro Meter kostet also darf es da meiner Meinung nach auch Verkupfertes Alu sein.
Bei einem Sys. um 2000€ oder mehr hingegen würde ich bei den Kabeln nicht anfangen zu Sparen, da dürften es schon 1€ pro meter oder so sein, also reine Kupferkabel.
Ist aber auch jetzt nur meine Meinung.

Mfg


----------



## nfsgame (16. August 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> oder man ignoriert einfach die Vorschriften und steckt zwei Kabel aneinander, da ein so langes Kabel mit großem Leiterquerschnitt natürlich ziemlich teuer ist.


 
Nicht nur das... Unsere Stromkabel für die Versorgung der PA sind nicht um sonst auf einer Trommel mit Rollen untergebracht  ... Aber gut, 32 und 63A in 30 und 50m ...


----------



## Angelo-K (16. August 2013)

Oder gar 100m 125A . Die Extremvariante 

Gruß


----------



## BlackNeo (16. August 2013)

BarFly schrieb:


> Alles mehr ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.



DAS glaube ich wohl kaum, ich will jetzt keine Diskussion zum Thema Kabelklang anfangen, aber man kann den Unterschied zwischen Billig-Kabeln und guten Kabeln durchaus hören, man braucht nur dementsprechend gute LS.


----------



## Icedaft (16. August 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> DAS glaube ich wohl kaum, ich will jetzt keine Diskussion zum Thema Kabelklang anfangen, aber man kann den Unterschied zwischen Billig-Kabeln und guten Kabeln durchaus hören, man braucht nur dementsprechend gute LS.


 

Man....ich hab mir das so verkniffen, jetzt geht die Diskussion wieder los.... (legt sich schon mal Chips und Bier bereit...).


----------



## lipt00n (16. August 2013)

schau mal hier Lautsprecherkabel bei reichelt elektronik

da findste sicher auch was günstiges, was taugt.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (16. August 2013)

Um die ursprüngliche Frage zu beantworten:

Rein theoretisch ist das absolut möglich, Stromkabel als Lautsprecherkabel (vom Verstärker bis zum Lautsprecher) zu nutzen.
Übliche Stromleitungen haben je nach Gerät und Einsatzzweck z.B. 0,75 oder 1,5 mm².
Ob das wirklich Sinn macht und Du Unterschiede hören kannst Du am besten durch Versuche herauskriegen. Bei den Preisen tut das ja nicht weh.

Nicht geeignet wären die Stromleitungen aber für Kleinsignalübertragung, also alles was vor dem Verstärker liegt. Dort können sich schnell die fehlende Schirmung und der parallele Leitungsverlauf negativ bemerkbar machen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. August 2013)

Also 3x1,5mm² pro Pol sind ganz gut. Einfach in Akkuschrauber einspannen und verdrillen 
Thema gabs übrigens erst vor Kurzem hier: Sie fragen - wir antworten | Lautsprecherbau | Lautsprecherbau


----------



## Zappaesk (16. August 2013)

Technisch spricht nichts dagegen ein Stromkabel für den Anschluss eines Lautsprechers zu missbrauchen. Letztlich ist das zu übertragende Signal in beiden Fällen nicht sehr unähnlich.

Das LAPP Ölflex ist z.B. ein durchaus gängiges Kabel, dass im Selbstbau gerne sowohl für Strom, als auch für Lautsprechersignale verwendet wird. Ich habe sowas selber schon mehrmals als Stromkabel verbaut, gibts in unterschiedlichen Aufbauten und Querschnitten.

Btw: unterschiedliche Kabel haben sehr wohl einen Einfluss auf den Klang, wobei ich die Größe des Einflusses, bei den (aus Hifi Sicht) doch recht einfachen Anlagen und Geräte um die es hier im Forum meist geht, nicht überbewerten würde. Da ist sicher nicht ein "falsches" Kabel der Flaschenhals, der den Klang ausbremst.


----------



## Icedaft (16. August 2013)

@Zappaesk: Das hätte ich nicht zartfühlender ausdrücken können...


----------



## Murxwitz (16. August 2013)

bezüglich Kupfer und Alu-Kabel:
CCA-Kabel sind im Endeffekt auch Alu
Kupferkaschiertes Aluminium

Meine Meinung: 1.5² oder besser 2.5² Vollkupfer und gut. Genauso bei den Anschlüssen: Kabelschuhe nehmen am Besten Gabelkabelschuhe M8 braucht keine teuren Stecker, weil wie oft klemmt man um (außer bei PA).


----------



## Angelo-K (16. August 2013)

Bei PA täglich 10mal, weil die helfer zu dussilg sind um kabel ordentlich zu verlegen 

Gruß


----------



## Icedaft (16. August 2013)

Für PA gibt's Neutrik Speakon-Stecker, da kann man nichts falsch machen...


----------



## ASD_588 (16. August 2013)

wie viel W haben die boxen?
wie viel V?


----------



## Angelo-K (16. August 2013)

Beim anschließen nicht, beim Kabelverlegen schon.. Und Speakon gibts nur bei Aktuellen Boxen, bei guten alten boxen gibts noch XLR  ich hab bei mir nur den Bass aufgerüstet, da warn die Buchsen ausgeleiert 
Nun aber btT

Edit: @asd

Da es wahrscheinlich um hifi geht, sonst würd er net fragen, tuns Stromkabel allemal als Boxenkabel.


----------



## Verminaard (16. August 2013)

Wieso ueberhaupt Stecker?
Damit es besser aussieht?
Damit man die Lautsprecher und den Verstaerker an und abstoepseln kann?

Ihr redet hier von Kupferleitungen und Wiederstand gering halten, und dann werden Bananenstecker, Kabelschuhe, Aderendhuelsen, Lautsprecheranschlussdosen und der ganze Kram verwendet.
Am besten noch mit Leitungen die jenseits von 25€/m kosten.
btw wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Spule der Frequenzweiche aus? Was hat die fuer einen Wiederstand, und kann man diesen mit einer sehr teuren Leitung aushebeln?


----------



## ASD_588 (16. August 2013)

> tuns Stromkabel allemal als Boxenkabel.


 wie die anderen schon sagen es geht sofern keine geräte in der nähe sind die ein starkes magnetfeld etwickeln
 ,wens halt 250W boxen sind dan könte es mit 1,5qm bei 12V knap werden besonders beim subwoover.


----------



## Angelo-K (16. August 2013)

250w bei 12V?  Meine tops ham 300w rms und bekomm 63V ab. Sind zwar paboxen mit ner spl von 125dB aber trotzdem  ich fahre alles außer bässe halt mit 4mm^2 an, falls es mal länger werden sollte. Und Magnetfeld merkt man nicht, da durch die geringe Impedanz im kabel nix einstreuen kann

Gruß


----------



## ASD_588 (16. August 2013)

> bekomm 63V ab


 es gibt ja unterschiedliche boxen.


----------



## Angelo-K (16. August 2013)

Die spannung kommt vom amp, und es gibt auch verrückte, die pa boxen an hifiamps anschließen  
btT: 

Bei Hifi wird wohl kaum 250w gebraucht sein, max 100w und da sollte n kabel mit 1,5 wird ausreichen, er muss ja auch keine großen Strecken bewältigen


----------



## ASD_588 (16. August 2013)

sofern mans nicht übertreibt 
Ground Zero GZPW18SPL Subwoofers - YouTube


----------



## Zappaesk (16. August 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso ueberhaupt Stecker?


 
Wegen der Kontaktsicherheit. Ohne Stecker geht der Kontakt im Laufe der Zeit gerne flöten und es kann neben dem schlechteren Klang auch zu nem Kurzen kommen... Das will man nicht!



Angelo-K schrieb:


> Die spannung kommt vom amp, und es gibt auch verrückte, die pa boxen an hifiamps anschließen



Also rein technisch gesehen kann man selbstverständlich Hifi Amps an PA Boxen anschließen. Immerhin sind diese dank hohem Wirkungsgrad nicht sehr schwer zu treiben und stellen den Amp vor keine großen Herausforderungen. Es ist nur ne Frage was man damit macht. Eine Party kann man locker so beschallen. Ein Stadion sicherlich nicht...

Die Spannung ist übrigens allein von der Box abhängig, nicht vom Amp. Die Box bestimmt mit ihrem Wirkungsgrad wieviel Leistung für eine bestimmte Lautstärke nötig ist und mit ihrer Impedanz wieviel Spannung dazu notwendig ist. Der Amp hat einfach zu liefern...


----------



## Angelo-K (16. August 2013)

Wenn der amp nur 12v liefern kann, die Box aber mehr will, gibts trotzdem nur 12v. Wenn man statt 8ohm nur 4ohm hat steigt die Stromstärke, nicht die Spannung


----------



## cap82 (16. August 2013)

Stichwort: Audioquest

Die Jungs stellen Vollkupfer LS kabel her.
Is im Prinzip nix anderes...

Ob es einem das Wert ist, steht auf nem anderen Blatt..

Ich selbst hab 8qmm an meinen Quadrals hängen.. man kann nie genug haben..


----------



## Icedaft (16. August 2013)

Angelo-K schrieb:


> Die spannung kommt vom amp, und es gibt auch verrückte, die pa boxen an hifiamps anschließen
> btT:
> 
> Bei Hifi wird wohl kaum 250w gebraucht sein, max 100w und da sollte n kabel mit 1,5 wird ausreichen, er muss ja auch keine großen Strecken bewältigen



Bei 100€ Böxchen aus dem Blödmarkt wird da kein Unterschied zu hören sein....


----------



## Verminaard (16. August 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wegen der Kontaktsicherheit. Ohne Stecker geht der Kontakt im Laufe der Zeit gerne flöten und es kann neben dem schlechteren Klang auch zu nem Kurzen kommen... Das will man nicht!



Die Kontaktsicherheit ist mit den großen Raendelschrauben, die man mMn sehr gut mit der Hand festschrauben kann also nicht gegeben?
Im Bananenstecker wird der Draht doch auch "nur" mit einer Schraube festgemacht. Wohlgemerkt mit meist einer kleineren Schraube, die dann auch einen kleineren Druckpunkt hat als die Raendelschrauben, was bei feinlitzigem Draht nicht wirklich von Vorteil ist, da man einzelne Litzen beim festziehen der Schraube abdreht --> Querschnittsverminderung! Oder man verwendet zusaetzlich eine Aderendhuelse. Aber da war was mit dem Wiederstand.
Ich kenn auch kein Lautsprecherkabel, welches so warm wird, das die Thermik hier festgezogene Schraubverbindungen mit der Zeit loesen kann.
Auch sehe ich keine mechanische Beanspruchung im Normalbetrieb, welche soetwas hervorrufen kann.

Bei anderen Leitungen und Anwendungsgebieten ist es eine ganz andere Sache.
In jedem Elektroverteiler sollten die Schrauben der Leitungsschutzschalter und anderen Komponenten regelmaessig nachgezogen werden, da sich diese tatsaechlich mit der Zeit loesen koennen.
Hat aber was mit starker Erwaermung und Materialbewegung dadurch zu tun.

Irgendwie klingt das alles nicht ganz so schluessig.


----------



## Icedaft (17. August 2013)

Die Verschraubungen an der Endstufe und den LS geben mit der Zeit auch etwas nach, so das diese ab und an nachgezogen werden müssen (eigene Erfahrung).


----------



## cap82 (17. August 2013)

Wenn man ordentlich Schub hat, werden die halt losgerüttelt..
Ganz simple Physik..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. August 2013)

Bei mir hat sich noch nie was losgerüttelt. Generell würde schon eher normale Lautsprecherlitze nehmen. 1,5mm² sollte es da aber schon sein wenn keine Billiganlage wird und bei größeren Strecken würde ich auf 2,5mm² als Standard sehen.


----------



## cap82 (17. August 2013)

Das war jetzt auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint..


----------



## Hänschen (17. August 2013)

Man muss die Schraubklemmen eine Weile nach dem ersten Anziehen nochmal nachziehen, weil es scheint die Kupferadern geben nochmal etwas nach nach dem ersten Anschrauben.

Am besten das erste Kabel nachziehen nachdem man das zweite zugeschraubt hat und das zweite danach auch nochmal.


----------



## Icedaft (17. August 2013)

Wow, jemand der einen nicht für Banane hält...


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. August 2013)

Da lob ich mir doch lieber ne Hohlbanane. Die Fummellei am AVR/Endstufe würde mich ankotzen 
Die Bananas, die Nubert verkauft, sind ganz gut. Sind allerdings auch ihre 14/15€ für 4 Stück.


----------



## cap82 (17. August 2013)

Bei mir sind überall Hohlbananas dran. Bombenfest!


----------

